# Specalized Frame Failure Coverup



## livestronger7 (Sep 9, 2012)

What are people's opinion of Specialized covering up the incident where Alberto Contador's Specialized S-Works Tarmac frame being broken into 2 pieces due to his crash in the Tour de France today?

I was wondering if there is any video footage of his bike right after his crash proving or disproving the "car ran over the bike" explaination.

Either way, I am guessing that Specialize will pull any ads of Contador on his S-Works Tarmac from their web site.

Details of Alberto Contador's Tour-ending crash - VeloNews.com


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

livestronger7 said:


> What are people's opinion of Specialized covering up the incident where Alberto Contador's Specialized S-Works Tarmac frame being broken into 2 pieces due to his crash in the Tour de France today?
> 
> I was wondering if there is any video footage of his bike right after his crash proving or disproving the "car ran over the bike" explaination.
> 
> ...


It is you and not Specialized who are irresponsible in the way you suggest any sort of cover up in what happened to AC today. Complete rubbish and if you had any sense you should be ashamed.
There are many plausible reasons why AC's bike failed...from what he hit in the road to speculation and only that...that the bike fell of off the support car which cracked the frame without detection. AC is one of the lowest watt and weight riders in the peloton.
AC may have crashed hitting something due to low visibility and the frame was subsequently run over. You don't have a clue....likely nobody knows for sure what officially happened.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

That is why I don't have a single piece of Specialized part on my bicycle.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

myhui said:


> That is why I don't have a single piece of Specialized part on my bicycle.


Like your opinion matters. The best bike riders in the world choose Specialized. Specialized has dominated the classics races as well over cobbles and there is no more rigorous riding conditions ridden by 2000 watt riders. I haven't counted but likely Specialized has more pro bikes in the TdF than any other manufacturer including the current yellow jersey holder who is a favorite to win.


----------



## livestronger7 (Sep 9, 2012)

roadworthy said:


> It is you and not Specialized who are irresponsible in the way you suggest any sort of cover up in what happened to AC today. Complete rubbish and if you had any sense you should be ashamed.
> There are many plausible reasons why AC's bike failed...from what he hit in the road to speculation and only that...that the bike fell of off the support car which cracked the frame without detection. AC is one of the lowest watt and weight riders in the peloton.
> AC may have crashed hitting something due to low visibility and the frame was subsequently run over. You don't have a clue....likely nobody knows for sure what officially happened.


I was not trying to pick either conclusion. That is why I asked if there was any video footage of the crash, which would confirm the condition of his bike right after the crash.

Either way, I plan on buying Specialized bikes. I am on my second S-Works Tarmac and am planning on upgrading to a third one soon.

From an ethical standpoint, Specialized has not acted as a model business by suing small bikes shops for using it's name and Volagi for unfounded copyright infringement...


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

livestronger7 said:


> *I was not trying to pick either conclusion*. That is why I asked if there was any video footage of the crash, which would confirm the condition of his bike right after the crash.
> 
> Either way, I plan on buying Specialized bikes. I am on my second S-Works Tarmac and am planning on upgrading to a third one soon.
> 
> From an ethical standpoint, Specialized has not acted as a model business by suing small bikes shops for using it's name and Volagi for unfounded copyright infringement...


In bold is contradicted by use of the term cover up in your opening post.
As to Specialized litigious nature or perception of it, you obviously don't understand corporate America and the lengths companies will go to protecting their brand.

*Mod's, this thread is already turning into an abomination.
Please remove it.
*Thanks


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Someone sounds like a Special Ed fanboi...


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

chudak said:


> Someone sounds like a Special Ed fanboi...


Get out. You are in the Specialized forum.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

Do we need 3 threads about a broken bike frame?

They always say that a picture tells a thousand words. 

But, those thousand words can certainly be taken way out of context.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

In all the early reports, I noted at one point they claimed that both Roches and Contadors frames were run over by cars today ... Really? Two bright yellow bikes run over on the same stage, due to the mechanic leaving them in dumb places ... That's not very likely. 

Seems there were a few early reports and denials by various parties before any facts were known.

Can't say I have any concerns about my bike breaking, so long as I don't lean it against a car and drive off.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

SNS1938 said:


> In all the early reports, I noted at one point they claimed that both Roches and Contadors frames were run over by cars today ... Really? Two bright yellow bikes run over on the same stage, due to the mechanic leaving them in dumb places ... That's not very likely.
> 
> *Seems there were a few early reports and denials by various parties before any facts were known.*
> 
> Can't say I have any concerns about my bike breaking, so long as I don't lean it against a car and drive off.



And we've heard so far 4 official wildly different versions of events....all from either the team or from desk jockeys a thousand miles away at Specialized. Note that the people who try to say the frame was "run over" are the only people who were never on site and were desk jockeys.


----------



## dealraker (Sep 1, 2010)

I too and gravely concerned, deeply concerned, about a Specialized cover-up. When my wife and I leave on trips we have someone stay at our home till we return. Still I not only lock up our 9 Specialized bikes, I cover them up with a canvas tarp so if someone does break in they will have yet one more issue to deal with.

The Specialized cover-up is serious business and I'm glad this poster has begun a thread on this today.


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

dealraker said:


> I too and gravely concerned, deeply concerned, about a Specialized cover-up. When my wife and I leave on trips we have someone stay at our home till we return. Still I not only lock up our 9 Specialized bikes, I cover them up with a canvas tarp so if someone does break in they will have yet one more issue to deal with.
> 
> The Specialized cover-up is serious business and I'm glad this poster has begun a thread on this today.


:thumbsup:


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

dealraker said:


> I too and gravely concerned, deeply concerned, about a Specialized cover-up.


_When she's bad, she's great._


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

Marc said:


> And we've heard so far 4 official wildly different versions of events....all from either the team or from desk jockeys a thousand miles away at Specialized. ....


From what I've heard, Specialized should have said nothing until facts were out. Too many differing stories at once.


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

Roche holding Contador's bike after crash. It's in one piece. 


Contador road Roche's venge for 1.5km before stopping and waiting for medical and the team car. 









The cracked bike was most likely Contadors #2 bike and was hit/ranover by Belkin. Contador road another 20km on bike #3.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

You guys need to read the more accurate reports online. The bike didn't fail on the crash.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm gravely concerned about my Roubaix spontaneously exploding into two pieces descending at 30mph tomorrow. I'm seriously thinking about canceling my ride(s) until we get to the bottom of this cover up business. This is worse than Watergate and the Kennedy assassination combined.

What's that, the bike got crunched by the Belkin car? A f&$ it, I'm going for a ride!


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

SNS1938 said:


> From what I've heard, Specialized should have said nothing until facts were out. Too many differing stories at once.


Brilliant! You should be their PR advisor. Hey, I have a better idea. You should go into the bike business and put Specialized out of business!
Think of the possibilities. You could even run for president!


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Dunbar said:


> I'm gravely concerned about my Roubaix spontaneously exploding into two pieces descending at 30mph tomorrow. I'm seriously thinking about canceling my ride(s) until we get to the bottom of this cover up business. This is worse than Watergate and the Kennedy assassination combined.
> 
> What's that, the bike got crunched by the Belkin car? A f&$ it, I'm going for a ride!


Meanwhile, better to keep your bike covered up under a tarp like the other member.
Whatever you do, don't let your bike sit next to Nibali's. His bike looks too much like AC's and not good karma to be so close to the yellow jersey holder.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

jmorgan said:


> Roche holding Contador's bike after crash. It's in one piece.
> 
> 
> Contador road Roche's venge for 1.5km before stopping and waiting for medical and the team car.
> ...


This is partially incorrect.
First off, that's not a venge, it's a McClaren Tarmac. Second off, every single report from all official outlets say that Contador never rode that McClaren, not even for 10 feet. It was dropped off for him but he never used it. Third off nobody ran over any bikes ever, that was just a lie Specialized and Tinkoff told several times in several different contexts. They first said that Belkin ran over the McClaren earlier in the race and it wasn't Contador's bike. Then they said that the team mechanic ran over Contador's bike after setting it in front of the car by mistake. The new official story is that bike #2, which for some reason also had a number tag, was on top of the Tinkoff car, bolted down when it broke. They say the Belkin car and Tinkoff car had an accident and that accident caused the bike #2 to break in half while still on top of the Tinkoff car. When they took it down, it just crumbled, so they threw it in the back of the car and nobody ever rode it or touched it.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> This is partially incorrect.
> First off, that's not a venge, it's a McClaren Tarmac. Second off, every single report from all official outlets say that Contador never rode that McClaren, not even for 10 feet. It was dropped off for him but he never used it. Third off nobody ran over any bikes ever, that was just a lie Specialized and Tinkoff told several times in several different contexts. They first said that Belkin ran over the McClaren earlier in the race and it wasn't Contador's bike. Then they said that the team mechanic ran over Contador's bike after setting it in front of the car by mistake. The new official story is that bike #2, which for some reason also had a number tag, was on top of the Tinkoff car, bolted down when it broke. They say the Belkin car and Tinkoff car had an accident and that accident caused the bike #2 to break in half while still on top of the Tinkoff car. When they took it down, it just crumbled, so they threw it in the back of the car and nobody ever rode it or touched it.


A simple question. Do you believe the last account about the frame being broken while on top of the team car? If not, why not? The broken bike shown obviously never saw the road because close up pics showed it was immaculate and one if not thee reason for the crash was limited visibility due to fog and heavy rain.
Also, don't you think if Specialized knew the real story aka the frame getting crashed on top of the car...they would have said that in the first place? Also, why can't a story be misconstrued?...kind of like all the BS accusations in this thread?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

roadworthy said:


> A simple question. Do you believe the last account about the frame being broken while on top of the team car? If not, why not? The broken bike shown obviously never saw the road because close up pics showed it was immaculate and one if not thee reason for the crash was limited visibility due to fog and heavy rain.
> Also, don't you think if Specialized knew the real story aka the frame getting crashed on top of the car...they would have said that in the first place? Also, why can't a story be misconstrued?...kind of like all the BS accusations in this thread?


Sure. That's totally believable. 

I think Specialized should have kept their mouth shut instead of telling lie after lie trying to explain a situation they had no clue about. They should have kept quiet until they knew what happened.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> Sure. That's totally believable.
> 
> I think Specialized should have kept their mouth shut instead of telling lie after lie trying to explain a situation they had no clue about. They should have kept quiet until they knew what happened.


I guess you didn't get the memo. Your opinion doesn't matter...lol.
Nobody cares what you think. I think you shouldn't judge Specialized. You also don't know if it was actually Specialized verbatim story are one convoluted by the press or misinterpreted or lost in the translation.
I don't think you should have turned on your computer today. I am really disappointed in you. I hoped for better. Maybe when you go into the bike business your judgment will improve...lol.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

roadworthy said:


> I guess you didn't get the memo. Your opinion doesn't matter...lol.
> Nobody cares what you think. I think you shouldn't judge Specialized. You also don't know if it was actually Specialized verbatim story are one convoluted by the press or misinterpreted or lost in the translation.
> I don't think you should have turned on your computer today. I am really disappointed in you. I hoped for better. Maybe when you go into the bike business your judgment will improve...lol.


I personally, am of the opinion that I'd like to share and discuss opinions in forums, but I am clearly wrong on this front, but I don't care either. 

Now Specialized didn't have someone in the car there with the bikes, they made statements before they had the facts, and it doesn't make them look good.

I have zero interest in starting a bike brand or entering PR. Having to put a positive swing on everything, just seems too much like politics. Specialized seem to trip over themselves a lot of late, these premature comments, the legal department trying to enforce trademarks they don't have ... A deep breath and some PR oversight for public statements wouldn't go astray ... It's what many companies do.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

SNS1938 said:


> I personally, am of the opinion that I'd like to share and discuss opinions in forums, but I am clearly wrong on this front, but I don't care either.
> 
> Now Specialized didn't have someone in the car there with the bikes, they made statements before they had the facts, and it doesn't make them look good.
> 
> I have zero interest in starting a bike brand or entering PR. *Having to put a positive swing on everything, just seems too much like politics*. Specialized seem to trip over themselves a lot of late, these premature comments, the legal department trying to enforce trademarks they don't have ... A deep breath and some PR oversight for public statements wouldn't go astray ... It's what many companies do.


Love the dripping irony. It is 'you' who are putting spin on what happened.
Specialized tripping up? They have more bikes in the TdF than any other brand.
You need the deep breath pal. A Specialized bike is likely going to win the TdF this year and your sad misinterpretation of events is meaningless.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Personally... I believe the story about the Tinkoff-Saxo car and Belkin car tangling... here's why.

There was a whole lot of confusion happening yesterday at the time of the crash, the Peloton was split into so many groups that the tv cameras couldn't even cover them all... additionally, the roads in the area are extremely narrow... you may have even heard the announcers making reference to the fact that many portions of the road were off limits to spectators because they didn't want people driving up and parking their cars alongside the narrow roads.

I am watching the official Stage 10 replay in the TDF 2014 app. At 2:26:44 Nicolas Roche is shown standing at the side of the road, holding a Tinkoff colored Specialized Tarmac, not the Maclaren colored tarmac he was riding. The bike does have a race number on it, but I can't make it out in the video... this would give some evidence to the fact that perhaps the crash happened, and he and Contador switched bikes and perhaps Contador tried to ride on. Additionally the bike, at this point is still standing, not sheered in half.

At 2:28:05 Contador is seen for the first time on the side of the road... with a Maclaren Tarmac next to him while the doctors work on him. All reports say he crashed during a downhill section and yet, on camera he's bring attended to in a climb section further supporting that he crashed and then continued on Roche's bike. 

At 2:30:00, the team car finally arrives to Contador and a car is taken off the roof, he changes his shoe and rides off. I'm betting that the team car was attending to Roche when they got the call that Contador was now on the side of the road, so they take off to go tend to him... he's more important than Roche and Roche was not injured. They either accidentally ran over Contador's crashed bike or perhaps they did tangle with the belkin car and when asked how it happened, they simply responded it was hit by car or tangled.. or to be honest the team was not even sure.. their were in the heat of the moment trying to get their man back on the road.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

TricrossRich said:


> Personally... I believe the story about the Tinkoff-Saxo car and Belkin car tangling... here's why.
> 
> There was a whole lot of confusion happening yesterday at the time of the crash, the Peloton was split into so many groups that the tv cameras couldn't even cover them all... additionally, the roads in the area are extremely narrow... you may have heard the announcers making reference
> 
> ...


Exactly. I too was watching the race on Versus. The team cars tangled. Proof of that was the bike with broken in half frame was pristine...immaculate. The peloton was riding in fog and rain all stage and bikes were covered with crud. There was confusion what happened but the truth has now come out.

A more remarkable story is Contador himself. It was a violent crash and he was badly hurt. He likely crashed because of poor visibility and/or slippery conditions and didn't see whatever he hit. When he got back on the bike he was riding out of the saddle on a climb in an effort to catch up. He had a broken tibia. Unbelievable. No other mortal could have endured that level of pain. Which proves what Eddy Merckx said about what set him apart. His capacity to suffer.  The top guys in the Tour are super human. Tony Martin's riding...also on a Specialized bike reminded me of Eddy in his prime.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

Ok so here is my deal. Yes, the frame was broken and, yes, there could have been speculation and accounts given that may not have been completely informed. But, the bottom line is, they have been testing this new frame design under pro riders since the tour last year. So if it were going to have issues because it is new... they would have been happening for the entire last year. Not now that they are finally releasing it to the public. 
So all of the accusations of each other in this thread need to stop. This is a thread, for fun and the enjoyment of bike lovers. The frame broke, there are no issues with the new tarmac frames, like i said those would have arisen over the entire last year, and WELL before they put the time and effort into making a mcLaren version of the bike. 
Just have some sense people. No one has been overly negative and the accusations of other users in this forum are a little over board. Just do your homework and present a fair side of the story before you accuse someone else, please.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

BTW, the new tarmac design looks great in my opinion. I kind of like the fact that it is confused with the venge. The main difference in the profiles, from my perspective is only the cutout in the venge seat tube. Other than that they are VERY similar. 
Just my opinion of the aesthetics of the new frame.


----------



## dealraker (Sep 1, 2010)

While the poster here was trying to uncover what was never covered I was seeing something far different yesterday at the end of stage 10. What I saw was this dude named Nibali riding a SPECIALIZED bike up an 18% grade so damn fast he was almost not able to make the turns. All I can say is that we know two distinct things:

Nibali is and incredibly strong rider and SPECIALIZED makes one hell-of-a fast bike.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

dealraker said:


> While the poster here was trying to uncover what was never covered I was seeing something far different yesterday at the end of stage 10. What I saw was this dude named Nibali riding a SPECIALIZED bike up an 18% grade so damn fast he was almost not able to make the turns. All I can say is that we know two distinct things:
> 
> Nibali is and incredibly strong rider and SPECIALIZED makes one hell-of-a fast bike.


agree 100%... that stage victory was impressive and dominating.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

MMsRepBike said:


> I think Specialized should have kept their mouth shut instead of telling lie after lie trying to explain a situation they had no clue about. They should have kept quiet until they knew what happened.


If Specialized said they weren't commenting on Contador's bike until all the facts came in I'm pretty sure people like you would accuse them of trying to cover up a frame failure. There was rampant speculation all day long yesterday as the story developed. Specialized reps had no first hand information about what happened. It's not a lie if you're simply passing along information received from a third party (Saxo-Tinkoff in this case.)


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Dunbar said:


> If Specialized said they weren't commenting on Contador's bike until all the facts came in I'm pretty sure people like you would accuse them of trying to cover up a frame failure. BTW, it's not a lie if you're simply passing along information received from a third party (Saxo-Tinkoff in this case.)


Your assumption that I assume is incorrect. I don't look for a conspiracy, just for what happened. Kind of hard to find out what happened when all you are hearing is lies and stories that never happened.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Dunbar said:


> If Specialized said they weren't commenting on Contador's bike until all the facts came in I'm pretty sure people like you would accuse them of trying to cover up a frame failure. BTW, it's not a lie if you're simply passing along information received from a third party (Saxo-Tinkoff in this case.)


+1 
Pretty wide speculation now that Contador's original frame didn't break.
Also it is now known how the crash occurred. Contador was riding one handed when trying to open a powerbar wrapper and he hit a pothole and lost control. Likely his vision was diminished from fog like conditions.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

MMsRepBike said:


> Your assumption that I assume is incorrect. I don't look for a conspiracy, just for what happened. Kind of hard to find out what happened when all you are hearing is lies and stories that never happened.


Blame Saxo-Tinkoff for lying then, they were the ones feeding the information to Specialized. I'm pretty sure Saxo's priority was getting Contador back in the race. Not figuring out what happened to his bike.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

roadworthy said:


> +1
> Pretty wide speculation now that Contador's original frame didn't break.
> Also it is now known how the crash occurred. Contador was riding one handed when trying to open a *powerbar* wrapper and he hit a pothole and lost control. Likely his vision was diminished from fog like conditions.


Just a correction. Tinkoff Saxo uses "Probar" bars. Wouldn't want you to be sued by Powerbar for saying they were part of the crash.....


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

goodboyr said:


> Just a correction. Tinkoff Saxo uses "Probar" bars. Wouldn't want you to be sued by Powerbar for saying they were part of the crash.....


And to correct you back, there is no probability of being sued. It was Contador's fault. Nothing to do with the brand of energy bar aka powerbar which btw was a generic and not a trademark reference.

A further point of clarification is, many teams pre-open energy bars because they can be difficult to open without two hands when riding a bike. It may come out that this wasn't performed.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

What this thread needs is a big dose of...


















The broken frame looks too clean to have been ridden though the rain, so the story of it getting damaged while on the roof rack or getting run over makes sense.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

roadworthy said:


> And to correct you back, there is no probability of being sued. It was Contador's fault. Nothing to do with the brand of energy bar aka powerbar which btw was a generic and not a trademark reference.
> 
> A further point of clarification is, many teams pre-open energy bars because they can be difficult to open without two hands when riding a bike. It may come out that this wasn't performed.


Smiley face means I was making a joke......


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Tig said:


>


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

goodboyr said:


> Smiley face means I was making a joke......


Cool. Were're just talkin bikes anyway and any disagreement here doesn't matter. On the road we are all friends.

I am digging the TdF this year big time. Sad to see the top guys go out but what a tour its been.
Gotta give props to Tony Martin...and Sagan is the man.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

True enough. Can't wait till the mountains........


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

roadworthy said:


> Love the dripping irony. It is 'you' who are putting spin on what happened.
> Specialized tripping up? They have more bikes in the TdF than any other brand.
> You need the deep breath pal. A Specialized bike is likely going to win the TdF this year and your sad misinterpretation of events is meaningless.


Please reread your post I quoted. I am quite confused by your reply. 

Fact: there was more miss-information around yesterday than actual facts.

We agree on that I think, and if we don't, then I give up. 

I don't think there was a conspiracy (I never have), I just think all the companies involved should have held fire until they had the facts. I do not see how specialized PR department come out of this looking good. First it was one bike run over, then two, then it fell off the roof of the car, then it broke in the crash and finally it broke just riding along ...


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

SNS1938 said:


> I just think all the companies involved should have held fire until they had the facts. I do not see how specialized PR department come out of this looking good. First it was one bike run over, then two, then it fell off the roof of the car, then it broke in the crash and finally it broke just riding along ...


Hindsight is 20/20. I'm pretty sure the media are at least partially responsible for starting the rumors. One of the NBC commentators claimed shortly after the crash that the frame failed which caused Contador to crash. There were certainly no shortage of forum posters on this site and others willing to jump to conclusions. They deserve blame for fanning the flames. Put yourself in Specialized's shoes and try to imagine how difficult it would be to say "despite rumors that Contador's frame failed causing him to crash, we are not going to comment at this time." That would be as good as an admission of guilt to many. Damned if you respond, and damned if you don't.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes, but they could have said "Alberto has crashed and is out of the tour. We wish him a speedy recovery"

No need to mention the bike, let alone offering half answers & guesses.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

And if we were all so correct, the tour would be boring. Smart people understand that breaking news is just that. 

The good news is that Froome and Contador are out. Now we all have no clue who is going to win. Now I can watch in earnest. We all know Sagan is going to win Green, but no one for certain knows what's next.


----------



## cujarrett (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

1Butcher said:


> And if we were all so correct, the tour would be boring. Smart people understand that breaking news is just that.
> 
> *The good news is that Froome and Contador are out. Now we all have no clue who is going to win.* Now I can watch in earnest. We all know Sagan is going to win Green, but no one for certain knows what's next.


I do agree that what appears to be more egregious is people like SNS quickness to indict frame failure or Specialized spinning what happened and the truth is frame failure had nothing to the crash and its downright silly to suggest that Specialized even put out a false narrative...could have been the fog of the battle and reporters getting it wrong which appears to be the case.

But where I do disagree with you Butcher is, I do not believe it is remotely good to see either Froome or Contador out and also how they went out with broken bones is awful for any pro sportsman. I feel bad for these great warriors. I wanted to see them battle...all of them together. I also wanted to see Cav sprint like few can in the world.
To me, Froome, Contador and Nibali going heads up in the mountains would have been epic. Still loving the tour...high drama and just awesome.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Frame gate being cleared up on NBCSports right now...


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

cujarrett said:


> View attachment 298049


And with this ^
/Thread


----------



## dealraker (Sep 1, 2010)

I just love those that accuse first, think second. How do you say STUPID in a nice way?


----------



## Jono47 (Apr 7, 2014)

Bikes break in accidents if they didn't they would be considered over engineered. That is all that has happened by the looks of it.

By the way "the bestriders in the world chose Specialised" not true at all, they are paid to ride what they are given to believe otherwise is naïve


----------



## Dry Side (Oct 6, 2012)

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKe6ZxY_fKY*


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

dealraker said:


> I just love those that accuse first, think second. How do you say STUPID in a nice way?


So true. If you think about, this forum is comprised of a distribution..albeit asymmetric...of society. In fact, from a socio economic perspective, this forum should be ahead of the curve. And yet....
Take away? Be careful of about 1/2 the people you meet out in public...lol.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

roadworthy said:


> Like your opinion matters. The best bike riders in the world choose Specialized. Specialized has dominated the classics races as well over cobbles and there is no more rigorous riding conditions ridden by 2000 watt riders. I haven't counted but likely Specialized has more pro bikes in the TdF than any other manufacturer including the current yellow jersey holder who is a favorite to win.


Wait, wut? Every pro rider in the world gets to choose the bike he wants to ride? You mean that Sagan could be out there on a Venge instead of having to slog away on a non-aero Six? And Porte could choose a Venge over his Dogma? And those poor mechanics from Lotto-Belisol, who had to do a rush yellow paint job on Gallopin's Ridley, when they could have borrowed a Tarmac already done up in leader yellow for the day. They obviously don't know that they can choose whatever bike they want, I guess. Better copy them in on this fact.

They have more bikes in the TdF because they choose to sponsor multiple pro teams, not because "the best bike riders in the world choose Specialized" :wink:


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

Tig said:


> And with this ^
> /Thread


Well I for one am glad this **** show is over.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

mpre53 said:


> Wait, wut? Every pro rider in the world gets to choose the bike he wants to ride? You mean that Sagan could be out there on a Venge instead of having to slog away on a non-aero Six? And Porte could choose a Venge over his Dogma? And those poor mechanics from Lotto-Belisol, who had to do a rush yellow paint job on Gallopin's Ridley, when they could have borrowed a Tarmac already done up in leader yellow for the day. They obviously don't know that they can choose whatever bike they want, I guess. Better copy them in on this fact.
> 
> They have more bikes in the TdF because they choose to sponsor multiple pro teams, not because "the best bike riders in the world choose Specialized" :wink:


I believe the riders do have some say in which contact they sign. I'm sure some riders only have one offer but serious GC contenders could certainly chose to ride for whoever they want.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Tig said:


> What this thread needs is a big dose of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at the picture where it has #31 and then look in the top right hand corner it's states #3. What's that tell you? It tells me it's bike #3 from the roof rack! And look again it's so damn clean with not one bit of dirt or road grit on it anywhere. You people kill me. 

AC crashed hard and pedaled on for 15KM with a broken body parts. Damn people all bikes break if run over them with a car or a truck. Place your bike in front on my truck if you'd like to see what might happen. Move on. Specialized is about to win another TDF as well. They make solid bikes people. I'm so done with this topic!!! Happy riding whatever it is you ride!


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

Wicked2006 said:


> You people kill me.


Why are you going off on me? I was trying to be unbiased. Did you somehow miss this post
Specalized Frame Failure Coverup - Page 2
and picture?


----------



## WormDevil (Aug 4, 2003)

*Contador Frame Cover up*

Where is this video?

Alberto Contador crashes hard on Stage 10, injures knee (07:26 English) — nbcsports

This video shows a mechanic quickly removing Contador's broken (frame broken in two places) bike. In the same frame is Contador on the ground with heavy crash damage (broken shoe cleat, broken tibia, all sorts of kit damage) all consistent with a hard crash. 
The bike being trotted out as the "one" he crashed on has damage but not damage consistent with a crash of this magnitude.

NBCSPORTS - Where is this video?


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

WormDevil said:


> NBCSPORTS - Where is this video?


Trolls stole it. That way Internet forum discussions would feed them for years.


----------

